

Did Google launch a new algorithm change in January of 2011? - webappuniverse
http://site-press.com/blog/2011/01/29/did-google-launch-a-new-algorithm-change-in-january-of-2011/
Earlier this week, Google’s Matt Cutts announced they will be releasing a new on-page spam detection technique to reduce the amount of content spam we see in Google.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Yes: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2152286>

Also, NSFW - the site popped up an "Adult Finder" window.

